# When and Where



## Mab867 (Feb 4, 2012)

Got 2 days left of 'Spring Squirrel' here in Tn. Last two times I have been out, haven't seen anything. Been going out in the afternoon. Thinking of going out Sat. and Sun. in the morning. I haven't seen them move real early. Does anyone have any information for when they 'should' move. I know there has to be squirrel where I am hunting. I sat last night in a real mild breeze and saw nothing moving at all. Seems like I heard nuts falling out of a couple of trees when the wind would pick up. Is it too early for the nuts to be falling? If that is what I heard, wouldn't you think there would be squirrel in the area? Confusing...Thanks for any info.


----------



## Hunterdude (Feb 6, 2008)

The best advice i can give is if there is no game find a place where there is.
:beer:


----------

